# Re-coating an elastomeric roof



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Is this for your roof or your friends roof refrenced in the other thread?

I am not famialir with hydro stop although I have heard of it. I am sure they would have installation instructions on their website.

Generally you'd want to powerwash the roof with a detergent cleaner. In most cases each manufacturer makes or markets their own cleaner. Then you'd want to patch all penetrations and flashing areas. Fabric reinforcement may be required in these areas.

Finally you'd want to apply no less than one coat of a compatible product. The application rates may vary but typically between 1 and 1.5 gallons per 100 square feet. In other words a 2,000 square foot roof would require 20-30 gallons of elastomeric. 

If you're having to recoat your roof after 6 years, that's a problem in my opinion. Was the previous roof installed to a 5, 10 or 15 year specification? 

If you want to buy 10 years, you'd want to do another coating after the first has cured at the same 1 to 1.5 gallons per 100 square feet. 3 gallons per 100 square feet built up in multiple coats should last 10 years with the proper prep work. 


Generally when manually applying the elastomeric roof coating, not spraying, you would use a pour spread and back roll method. In other words the elastomeric is poured from the bucket in the general work area, then a 1/8" notched squeegee is used to spread the elastomeric around evenly, and finally a 3/4" napp roller is used to smooth the surface. 

Again this is something you would want to check with the manufacturer since each have their own processes.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Is this for your roof or your friends roof refrenced in the other thread?
> 
> I am not famialir with hydro stop although I have heard of it. I am sure they would have installation instructions on their website.
> 
> ...


Hi Grumpy,

This is for our roof, not my friend's roof in the other thread. In our case we had a complete tear off down to the wood about 6 years ago. In his case he had the elastomeric material installed on an existing roof about a month ago. In fact, my friend asked to look at my roof after having problems with his roof is how I found out about his problem. He asked for permission to bring his roofer to see my roof to tell him that "this is how it should be done".

>> If you're having to recoat your roof after 6 years, that's a problem in my opinion. Was the previous roof installed to a 5, 10 or 15 year specification? <<

It has a 10 year labor and materials warranty. I was told that although the warranty is for 10 years, the roof should last for 20-25+ years if it is re-coated about every 7 years. We are not having any problems and the roof looks good. Just a maintenance step to extend the life of the roof.

I'll check with the Hydrostop company to see what their re-coating procedure is. Thanks much for taking the time to get me started in the right direction.

HomeRepairGuy


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I doubt it will last 25 years. I have never heard of that from a typical standard elastomeric. I think the salesman "sold" you on that one. Check the manufacturer's website for official information on the warranty.

If you have a 10 year roof and was coated 6 years ago, and you want to coat it again... I don't get it.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> I doubt it will last 25 years. I have never heard of that from a typical standard elastomeric. I think the salesman "sold" you on that one. Check the manufacturer's website for official information on the warranty.
> 
> If you have a 10 year roof and was coated 6 years ago, and you want to coat it again... I don't get it.


When the estimator told me that, I thought it was something like re-painting a house before the paint deteriorates too much. 

Thanks for all your helpful advice,
HomeRepairGuy


----------



## PDE (Nov 1, 2015)

Have been researching this roofing system - products as my Condo Building needs to replace our leaking JP Stevens TPO roof! From the website for area Product Rep at HydroStop305 Quoting: "Hydro-Stop delivers sustainable roofing and waterproofing solutions that won’t come out of warranty until you tear the building down. Install a Hydrostop roof system, and simply maintain roof surface and recoat as needed to extend the warranty – literally for the life of the building."

Trying to find out how long this product has been on the market, and if most roofs have lasted +20 years, with recoating as needed! Does anyone know when this first hit the market?

Again from website - quoting: "Hydro-Stop was acquired by Quest Construction Products in 2007." Also GAF just bought out Quest Construction Products, so now a GAF product. Am thinking this has to be a good sign... 

Anyone in the Miami area with +20 years of experience with HydroStop?

Thanks;
PDE


----------

